# Charlie For a Girl. Need Middle name.



## leilarenae

We have decided on Sebastian James for a boy and we like the name Charlie for a boy....any idea for middle names??


----------



## leilarenae

I meant Charlie for a GIRL! oops


----------



## carterclan02

oh i like that sis!!! i love the name charlie you could name her charlie elizabeth haha!!


----------



## leilarenae

you could just name your kid Leila Renae.... sister I found you too but I don't know how to send messages yet!


----------



## carterclan02

there is alot about this site i haven't figured out yet either..but you need a picture and a ticker..your posts look boring lol...


----------



## jaytee.

Charlie Rae, i like that :)


----------



## carterclan02

jaytee. said:


> Charlie Rae, i like that :)

Oh i really like that!!!


----------



## LOOPY66

leilarenae said:


> We have decided on Sebastian James for a boy and we like the name Charlie for a boy....any idea for middle names??

wat about charlie marie


----------



## krockwell

I don't want to sound like a bitch, but... from a girl who grew up with a boy's name, it kinda sucked... My name is Kori, and I always got bugged, because it's typically a boys name - just with different spellings. 

:shrug:
Just a random strangers point of view. 

:flower:


----------



## Olyve

Is Charlie the name or a nickname? I think it's more of a nickname- Like Charlotte be her name, and you call her Charlie. I would hate to have the name Charlie as a girl ...

I like Rose, Faith, Hope, Mae, Faye.


----------



## mommyof3co

Charlie is one of our top choices for a girl too, we love it!!! We are also thinking of spelling Charley. But it will be Charlie/ey Elizabeth if we choose it :) Our other choices are Tinley, Riley or Camryn :)


----------



## leilarenae

jaytee. said:


> Charlie Rae, i like that :)

I do too but that is my best friend's middle name and we have decided not to name it after anyone. Thanks anyways though!


----------



## leilarenae

mommyof3co said:


> Charlie is one of our top choices for a girl too, we love it!!! We are also thinking of spelling Charley. But it will be Charlie/ey Elizabeth if we choose it :) Our other choices are Tinley, Riley or Camryn :)

Yea we haven't discussed spelling yet but I wanted to do something unique with it. We like Riley alot too! We talked about that today.


----------



## mommyof3co

leilarenae said:


> mommyof3co said:
> 
> 
> Charlie is one of our top choices for a girl too, we love it!!! We are also thinking of spelling Charley. But it will be Charlie/ey Elizabeth if we choose it :) Our other choices are Tinley, Riley or Camryn :)
> 
> Yea we haven't discussed spelling yet but I wanted to do something unique with it. We like Riley alot too! We talked about that today.Click to expand...

Riley was our top name but then last week they released the top names for 2010 in the US and Riley was #15 for a girl so now we don't think we'll use it :( But we really love it!! I think Tinley Elizabeth is our #1 for now. Good luck finding a middle name!


----------



## carterclan02

hi sissy!!


----------



## leilarenae

carterclan02 said:


> hi sissy!!

lol...hello sister...wanna edit my profile?


----------



## carterclan02

yep sure do!!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

leilarenae said:


> We have decided on Sebastian James for a boy and we like the name Charlie for a boy....any idea for middle names??

you could use Charlie Jasmin (any way you wanna spell it) or Charlie Rose or for some thing dif insted of Rose i like Roza :happydance: just an idea hehe


----------



## leilarenae

Oh i love Charlie Rose but my OH doesn't :(


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Hmm well is he more into dif names or old fashond ones??


----------



## MissMummy2Be

How About these Georgia Eliza Scarlett


----------



## nicki01

We are having a charlie girl!! Charlie Louise for us! It would have been Charlie Lewis for a boy! Just love the name. :happydance:


----------



## fairy_gem

Charlie Belle
Charlie Lou
Charlie Jade
Charlie Faye
Charlie Mae
Charlie Raine
Charlie Sienna
Charlie Eleanor
Charlie Amelie
Charlie Sophia
Charlie Amelia
Charlie Eloise
Charlie Beth


x


----------



## leilarenae

he's not really into any specific names. I like raine and sophia. I'm gonna talk to him about those when he gets home!


----------



## shelleney

My friend spells her name Charlee (if you are looking for an usual spelling?)
Charlee Ann?
Charlee Mae?
Charlee Jay?
xx


----------



## Mamamirfy

Whoa! That's what we're naming our boy (if we have one) and I looooove the name Charlie (trying to sell DH on it). I think pairing it with a girly middle name is key. I was thinking Charlie Mae or Charlie Rose. You have good taste in names!! LOL


----------



## Phantom

I LOVE Charlie for a girl, but maybe you should consider naming her Charlotte and calling her Charlie for short? Just an idea.

As for middle names:

Layla
Grace
Nicole
Ella


----------



## Mamamirfy

I agree. I was going to name Charlotte and call her Charlie just in case she wasn't thrilled with having a boys name.


----------



## leilarenae

So far our favorite is Charlie Rayne. We are keeing Charlie for sure but the middle name might change as we keep looking.


----------



## fairy_gem

Yipee!...Rayne (Raine) was one of my suggestions...Charlie Rayne is so cute!!

x


----------



## Mamamirfy

Charlie Rayne is adorable :)


----------



## shelleney

I agree. Charlie Rayne is great :thumbup:


----------



## RubyRainbows

shelleney said:


> I agree. Charlie Rayne is great :thumbup:

I love it too! Great name!

I like a diff spelling to make it more girly tho

Charlee Rayne

Or maybe

Charlee Rayna? (Raina, Reina)

I also love Charlotte, nn. Charlee (that way she has options as she gets older)


----------



## Georgie90

We have Charlie for a girl and middle name is Ann xx


----------



## leilarenae

Well unfortunately we can't use the name Rayne because my best friend's middle name is Rae and when I told her the name she said it's after her Rae-ne. We have agreed not to name it after anybody. Well crap, this makes me sad because we really liked Rayne. Every name we come up with someone is like "OMG you are naming it after me." It's frustrating. I just hope it's a boy so I can keep Sabastian James. lol.


----------



## shelleney

Damn! lol. will keep thinking for ya.... :flower:


----------



## britt1986

How about Charlie Cheyenne?

I love the name Charlie for a girl, but DH said NO! So if we do have a girl the next time her name will be Avery.


----------



## carterclan02

Sherman says Charlee Avarian...haha its different and is not named after anyone!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

We are have picked Charlie as a unisex name for our baby :)

Charlie William for :blue:

and Charlie Aine for :pink: although she will be registered and christened Charlotte :)


----------



## fairy_gem

How about (sorry for any repeats):

Charlie Reese
Charlie Bea
Charlie Blaise
Charlie Quinn
Charlie Shea
Charlie Brae
Charlie Bliss 
Charlie Noelle
Charlie Fawn
Charlie Bree
Charlie Rye
Charlie Laine

x


----------



## RubyRainbows

Charlee Summer
Charlee Willow
Charlee Beth
Charlee Lily
Charlee Rosalie
Charlee Lilliana


----------

